# New HH story in German by Gav Thorpe



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Does anybody know anything about this other than its a HH story in German?

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...68543889.77136.381710965212236&type=1&theater

Is it coming out in English and if so when and in what format?


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

"The dead to honour" according to google translate. Maybe "the honoured dead" or "honour the dead" for us. 

Also the replies from BL in german there say it is coming out in English later.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Limited to 1500 copies, at Games Day? So is it a Games Day only book? Damn, how I hate BL at times. -_-


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

LazyG said:


> "The dead to honour" according to google translate. Maybe "the honoured dead" or "honour the dead" for us.
> 
> Also the replies from BL in german there say it is coming out in English later.


Does the sub title say "The War on Calth" ?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, it's Titanicus - that's the logo anyway.

Die Neiben Von Calth = The Scars/Defense of Calth.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I think a German guy said it was "TO HONOR THE DEAD" with subtext "THE SCARS OF CALTH".


----------



## Schmockie (Dec 21, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> I think a German guy said it was "TO HONOR THE DEAD" with subtext "THE SCARS OF CALTH".


That's correct.

It will be a Games Day Germany exclusive. Limited to 1500. 
It says in the comments that...
...in case they don't manage to sell them all on Games Day, remainders will be sold via the BL online store.
...this book will be made available later for their english readers.


I hate it how GW/BL try to make the GD more relevant by offering limited stuff. It's still a lousy event. You just get the chance to make your day a little less wasted by spending some more money.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Schmockie said:


> I hate it how GW/BL try to make the GD more relevant by offering limited stuff. It's still a lousy event. You just get the chance to make your day a little less wasted by spending some more money.


I hate Games Day exclusives like nothing else. It really restricts a large part of the community from getting their hands on the product. Limited Edition stuff sold through the website gives everyone a equal chance of getting their hands on the product, but the event exclusives are far from equal. While everyone can in theory go there, there is a big difference between a two hour car trip and a two hour flight to get to an event just for a single product.


----------

